# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  επιλογή κεραίας

## orfeas

είμαι καθ'οδόν για ένα κοντινό λινκ της τάξεως των 400μ.
Βλέπω όλα τα μαγαζιά πουλάνε κεραίες μεγάλου κέρδους 24-32dBm.
H μόνη που βρήκα μικρή είναι η 17dB 5GHz Echo από aerial.
Δείχνει φτηνή, μικρή, ελαφριά και διακριτική
Τι σόι είναι οι echo κεραίες, πόσο κατευθυντικές είναι στην πράξη
και πόσο αρκετά είναι τα 17dBm στους 5GHz????

----------


## mojiro

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17246
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17246

----------


## orfeas

Χεχε
ειχα διαβασει το thread σου πριν γραψω.
Δεν θέλω να γεμίσω με θόρυβο τη γειτονια
γι'αυτό ψάχνω κάτι μικρό.
Αλλά πόσο μικρό είναι το ερώτημα.
Υπόψιν πως ως τώρα έκανα δουλειά μου στους 2.4GHz
με κεραιάκι περ.10dB
http://patraswireless.net/d8b.jpg

----------


## mojiro

παρε μια πανελ τοτε & πεξε σε πολυ χαμηλη(τιμη 1 στο 2.8, -30 στο 2.9) ισχυ

----------


## orfeas

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την Echo series 17dB ??

----------


## mojiro

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την Echo series 17dB ??


 μακριααα, παρε μια πανελ, ειναι πιο ακριβη, αλλα και πιο καλη.

----------


## orfeas

Ανάμεσα στις
Pacific Wireless panel 19dB PA58-19 (5GHz Tri-Band Flat Panel)
Pacific Wireless grid GD57-21 ( 5.7GHz 21dBi DieCast)
ποια θα προτιμούσες?

Είναι οι μικρότερες του τύπου τους.
Όμως καμμία δεν βρήκα Ελλάδα.
Έχει κανείς υπόψιν που μπορώ να βρω

----------


## dti

http://www.aerial.net/shop/index.php?cPath=49

Για κάθε είδους κεραία στα 5 GHz...
Σε ικανοποιητικές τιμές, άψογη εξυπηρέτηση, έχεις την παραγγελία στην πόρτα σου σε μία μέρα...

----------


## mojiro

> Ανάμεσα στις
> Pacific Wireless panel 19dB PA58-19 (5GHz Tri-Band Flat Panel)
> Pacific Wireless grid GD57-21 ( 5.7GHz 21dBi DieCast)
> ποια θα προτιμούσες?
> 
> Είναι οι μικρότερες του τύπου τους.
> Όμως καμμία δεν βρήκα Ελλάδα.
> Έχει κανείς υπόψιν που μπορώ να βρω


μαλλον την grid, λογω απολαβης, στενοτερου λοβου, μικροτερη αντισταση στον αερα

----------


## nvak

> Αλλά πόσο μικρό είναι το ερώτημα.
> Υπόψιν πως ως τώρα έκανα δουλειά μου στους 2.4GHz
> με κεραιάκι περ.10dB


Βάλε ένα feeder μόνο του, ή φτιάξε μιά σχισμοκεραία στούς 5  ::

----------


## orfeas

το feeder που φτιάχνεις δεν θα αποδώσει καλύτερα εμπρός από μία pacific 19dBi ??
Ή έστω εμπρός από οποιαδέποτε μικρή grid.
Θα μπορούσες κατ'εξαίρεση να κατασκευάσεις
ένα ματσούκι(!) για grid 19άρα?

dti: μπορεί να φέρει το aerial κατά παραγγελία μικρή grid 5GHz??

----------


## dti

Δε ξέρω, στείλε του email. Αν θες σώνει και καλά διακριτική κεραία στα 5 GHz γιατί δεν παίρνεις την 24άρα flat panel που έχει διαθέσιμη το aerial;
Θα παίξει καλύτερα από οποιαδήποτε 19άρα, 17άρα κλπ. που είναι ακατάλληλες για αυτό που θέλουμε.

----------


## papashark

> το feeder που φτιάχνεις δεν θα αποδώσει καλύτερα εμπρός από μία pacific 19dBi ??
> Ή έστω εμπρός από οποιαδέποτε μικρή grid.
> Θα μπορούσες κατ'εξαίρεση να κατασκευάσεις
> ένα ματσούκι(!) για grid 19άρα?
> 
> dti: μπορεί να φέρει το aerial κατά παραγγελία μικρή grid 5GHz??


Πάρε ένα panel 24db από το aerial.net

Είναι αρκετά κατευθηντικό για να μην κάνεις θόρυβο (8μοίρες), αρκετά μεγάλο για να έχεις καλό λινκ, και αρκετά μικρό για να μην φαίνετε άσχημα. Τα έχω δοκιμάσει και παίζουν καλά.

----------


## orfeas

απολύτως πεπεισμένος προχωρώ στην αγορά
Ευχαριστώ όλους σας

----------


## alg0

Tελικα αγορασες την 24αρα flat panel απο 
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=114

Εαν ναι, περιμενω σχολια, θελω και εγω να παιξω σε Α σε μικρες αποστασεις,
267 μετρα
400 μετρα 
και 1600 μετρα

και θελω να αποφυγω οσο το δυνατον δορυφορικα πιατα μιας και ειμαι σε νοικιασμενη πολυκατοικια και αδυνατω να σηκωσω δικο μου-ισχυρο- ιστο...

----------


## orfeas

τρομερή γκαντεμιά
μέχρι να το αποφασίσω εξαντλήθηκε.
Περιμένω νέα τους
περίμενε νέα μου

----------


## alg0

οrfea τι γινεται με τα πανελακια? Ακομη δεν εχουν φερει  ::  Σου εχουν πει μηπως ποτε θα φερουν νεα κομματια? Λες να οργανωσουμε καμοια ομαδικη να δουμε εαν θα υπαρξει ενδιαφερον ?

Πιατο + feeder-nvak -------------> περιπου ιδια τιμη με την πανελ....

PS> http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=114 <----------- Περι αυτης ο λογος

----------


## pathfinder

τελικά μπορει να μου πει κανείς αν εχει διαφόρα ο συνδυασμός feeder + πιατο me το πανελ που προτεινουν οι απο πανω???  ::   ::  
αντε να μπαινουμε σιγα σιγα...

----------


## alg0

Fact
-----
Πιατο + feeder = 50-55 euro
ενω η συγκεκριμενη panel εχει 55+ΦΠΑ+μεταφορικα (2kgr)

Πιατο --> 3 μοιρες ανοιγμα 
Πανελ --> 8 μοιρες ανοιγμα

και τελος μου ακουγεται λογικο το πιατο να εχει 1-2 κλμ μεγαλυτερη εμβελεια απο το πανελ (ανολογος το μεγεθος του πιατου παντα)

Με λιγα λογια, πανελ ενδικνυται για να αποφυγουμε κατασκευη στερεου ιστου και για αποστασεις μεχρι 2 το πολυ 3 κλμ

Ας με διορθωσει οποιος γνωριζει καλυτερα...

----------

